# How to make those transparent soaps?



## lukelee (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I saw those beautiful soaps with half colour, half transparent, how to make these kind of soaps?


----------



## new12soap (Mar 12, 2013)

That looks like MP to me (melt and pour soap) you buy the base in either opaque or clear, melt it and add color and fragrance, and pour into a mold.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 12, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/xHS1V8HIwoE[/ame]
Hope this helps!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

You could make your own base, and it's probably not too much more work if you're already an HP soapmaker, but if you're not you can buy transparent bases already ready already, they are called Melt and Pour bases and are available from many of the the soapmaking suppliers.


----------



## new12soap (Mar 13, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> You could make your own base, and it's probably not too much more work if you're already an HP soapmaker, but if you're not you can buy transparent bases already ready already, they are called Melt and Pour bases and are available from many of the the soapmaking suppliers.


 
Making transparent soap is not too much work for the experienced HP'er, but that is not the same as MP, it does not remelt easily at all and loses its transparency. You _can_ make a melt and pour base, but as it requires other chemicals (propylene glycol, I believe), it is really not cost effective. I recommend sticking with a good pre-made base. They are much easier and much cheaper.


----------



## paillo (Mar 13, 2013)

The premium SFIC bases from Brambleberry, Peak and Soap-Making Resource are all excellent natural bases. This soaper used a clear melt and pour base and embedded colored chunks likely from a white base. Unless he/she made her own base


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 13, 2013)

new12soap said:


> Making transparent soap is not too much work for the experienced HP'er,



Even for the experienced soaper it's not that "easy" - ask me how I know??? LOL :think:


----------



## lsg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video.  I am trying this recipe today, I will let you know how it turns out for me.  I have made her other recipe several times and it worked really well, except it was translucent and not clear.


----------



## lsg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just an update, I did make this recipe and it was pretty easy.  Much easier than Failor's recipe or the High Sudz Melt & Pour base I made.  Now I am waiting for it to harden so I can take it out of the mold.  It does have a little orange cast, but I don't think that will interfere with soap dye.  It is a fairly clear soap also.


----------



## lukelee (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you guys, what about cold process? can this be done in cp?


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2013)

No, because you have to melt the paste into the coco betaine, propylene glycol etc.  It really is just like cp except you cook the paste in the crockpot and then melt the paste in the other ingredients using a crockpot.  Once you do it, you will see it is not difficult.  Just follow the directions carefully and add the lye water to the oils very slowly, a little at a time, while stirring.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a book about how to make it:
http://www.amazon.com/Make-Melt-Pour-Soap-Scratch/dp/0615481116/ref=la_B009FDWD12_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363311741&sr=1-1


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2nw4CBN_RC0

you can refer to this also


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 15, 2013)

it just seem to me that more alcohol will make the soap even more transparent during the making process.


----------

